# siberian kittens 11 & 12 days old



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Me again - sorry  Kittens are trying to sit up now and wobbly walking around.

This 1st picture is Bee










2nd is Maisie










3rd is Eva










Sid was hiding this time!

D xx


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

So beautiful!! :001_tt1: the colouring is just gorgeous!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

"Sorry"? Why!!!?

That second shot is so beautiful. Looks like she is being cradled.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

aww the are gorgouse thanks for sharing


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

love them....very cute and i love their colour


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

I say sorry as I have posted quite a few photos - cant help it  love them all to bits

D xx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hi D

They are absolutely beautiful, I never realised you'd had babies!!!

I'm very jealous! lol

Sal
xx


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

They are beautifull xx


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

SallyUK said:


> Hi D
> 
> They are absolutely beautiful, I never realised you'd had babies!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Sal
Yes 12 days old today! gorgeous, cant stop staring at them lol

D xx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

deedeedee said:


> Hi Sal
> Yes 12 days old today! gorgeous, cant stop staring at them lol
> 
> D xx


Congratulations D!

I'd be the same, I don't blame you one little bit! 

Sal
x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics they are adorable


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

Think I'm in love :001_tt1: That second picture is amazing - you could win a piccie competition with that one I'm sure :001_wub:


----------



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

Aww beautiful. Kittens are understandably cute but mum is beautiful! Not seen a cat like her for a while


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Ahh they're gorgeous !!


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Awww those pictures are georgeous. If i were you i'd be printing the second one off & framing it - its stunning, not only because its a good picture, but because it shows Mum's natural protectiveness to her young.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Gorgeous ! Minnii does that to hers too - stops me getting a good shot as the box she is in is tiny.


----------



## Lozzy8218 (Dec 3, 2008)

What gorgeous pictures and what a great, loving mum they have, the way she seems to cuddle them, so cute! I love the siberians, such beautiful cats.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow how sweet, lovely colour, really beautiful,


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for your commenst everyone I am so proud of Lily9mum) she is so committed to her babies.

They are 2 weeks today - cant believe it!

Sid escaped over the side of the bed yesterday! lol
D xx


----------



## gemmaleigh66 (May 27, 2009)

they are stunning such lovely colours and mum is beautiful too! congratulations soo cute!!


----------



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

Absolutely utterly adorable


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I love love love love love them!!! especially the second one mum looks like she is protecting her little one - a cover for a card in the making!!


----------



## sayj (May 31, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous awwwwwwwwwww Just LOvelyyyyyyyyyyy


----------

